# Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.15]



## KI_Kong (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

falls es wer verpasst hat, das Fall Cretors Update lässt sich bereits beziehen und installieren:

Download Windows 10 Build 16299.15 ISO images (10.0.16299.15) Download Windows 10 Build 16299.15 ISO images (10.0.16299.15)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Upgrade bisher auf 2 PCs und 1 Laptop durchgezogen, läuft erstaunlich flott und stabil.

lG


----------



## Jairus73 (10. Oktober 2017)

Japp habe Win 10 FC auch seit letzter Woche druf , keine größeren Probleme und läuft richtig flott.


----------



## NatokWa (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe mal das det auch als Update geht , neuinsta find ich unnötig .


----------



## KI_Kong (10. Oktober 2017)

^^^ja klar, alles Updates bei mir bisher, rund gelaufen, nach dem Update läuft's sogar flotter als vorher : ) sehr erfreulich.


----------



## MircoSfot (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte noch die offizielle Version ab, also noch gut sieben Tage  Sie sollte auch wohl eher als ISO via creationTool verfügbar sein.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Info. Bin dann mal gespannt, ob es bei mir auch so flüssig läuft.


----------



## XT1024 (11. Oktober 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich warte noch die offizielle Version ab, also noch gut sieben Tage


Ich wollte schon fragen, ob ich nur paranoid bin und so etwas bestimmt nicht aus obskurer Quelle will oder die besonders verzweifelt sind, um nicht noch weitere 7-10 Tage zu warten? 

Aber erlaubt ist ja, was Spaß macht.


----------



## MircoSfot (11. Oktober 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon fragen, ob ich nur paranoid bin und so etwas bestimmt nicht aus obskurer Quelle will oder die besonders verzweifelt sind, um nicht noch weitere 7-10 Tage zu warten?
> 
> Aber erlaubt ist ja, was Spaß macht.



Hab das Update nun doch draufgemacht. Erst beim BETATEST- PC und dann auf meinem. Es läuft super! Es gibt sogar schon erste Updates für 1709


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

Also muss man das Update per USB Stick installieren oder wie sehe ich das? Oder kann man Iso´s einfach so ausführen?^^


----------



## MircoSfot (11. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also muss man das Update per USB Stick installieren oder wie sehe ich das? Oder kann man Iso´s einfach so ausführen?^^


Mit dem Kostenlosen Tool RUFUS kannst du dir ganz einfach einen bootfähigen Stick erstellen. Du kannst die ISO aber auch so installieren. Jacke wie Hose. Ich habe einen Stick erstellt für sämtliche Rechner die jetzt noch das Update bekommen.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

Achso okay vielen dank


----------



## InfoStudent (12. Oktober 2017)

Windows 10 update sends some PCs into a BSOD boot loop | PC Gamer

Ist aber nicht der Kollege hier, oder? Keine Lust auf BSOD Loop O.o


----------



## MircoSfot (12. Oktober 2017)

InfoStudent schrieb:


> Windows 10 update sends some PCs into a BSOD boot loop | PC Gamer
> 
> Ist aber nicht der Kollege hier, oder? Keine Lust auf BSOD Loop O.o



Ne, bisher kein BSOD.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2017)

Scheinen wohl hauptsächlich Geräte mit USB-TypC betroffen zu sein.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Scheinen wohl hauptsächlich Geräte mit USB-TypC betroffen zu sein.



Falls man den Anschluss am MB Hat, ist man dann auch betroffen oder nur falls man den Anschluss nutzt?


----------



## MircoSfot (12. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Falls man den Anschluss am MB Hat, ist man dann auch betroffen oder nur falls man den Anschluss nutzt?



Ich besitze Typ C als Anschluss aber habe dort kein Gerät dran.

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass der RealtekAudioDriver nicht mehr funktioniert! Ton habe ich zwar aber ich kann den Treiber nicht mehr aufrufen! Direkt per .exe geht auch nicht. Da muss ein Update seitens Realtek kommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Oktober 2017)

Blöde Frage, den Spielemodus kann man wohl nicht mehr über die Systemsteuerung ausschalten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe den neuen Build eben mal installiert. Joa... ist halt ein Windows. Hat sich für mich nix groß verändert. Ne Spur zackiger arbeitet das FCE-Update zwar schon, aber Windows 10 läuft auf SSDs eh flott.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2017)

Der Game-Modus wird über die Game-Bar im Spiel selbst ein oder ausgeschaltet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenne bessere Methoden, mir einen Tag Arbeit zu verschaffen, als ein vorzeitiges Windows-Update.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Oktober 2017)

Ob man die zwei Stunden (mehr sind es nicht) jetzt oder in 4 Wochen investiert... und man muss dem Rechner dabei ja auch nicht zusehen. Ich musste, wie jedesmal, nur wieder den Domain-Connector nachinstallieren. Sonst war nach dem Update wieder alles fein. Diesmal sogar die Reiner-SCT Treiber, die früher immer rausgeflogen sind.


----------



## End0fSeven (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe einfach, dass bei diesem Upgrade nicht wieder die ganze Datenschutzoptionen und Drittanbieter APPs draufkommen..
War beim letzten Upgrade leider so.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl diesmal eine Clean Installation machen.

Schon schlimm genugt, dass man nach einer W10 Installation so viel zu tun hat mit APPs löschen und Datenschutzeinstellungen festlegen.


----------



## Redrudi (13. Oktober 2017)

Einfach hier 16299 ISO / ESD (deutsch, english) | Deskmodder.de die Iso ziehen und dann mit der rechten maustaste bereitstellen und setup.exe klicken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2017)

Den ersten Bock scheint Redmond ja schon geschossen zu haben: 
KB4043961 Windows 10 16299.19 (Manueller Download) | Deskmodder.de.

Wie ich es dachte.
Keine Installation vorm ersten Patch.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Oktober 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den ersten Bock scheint Redmond ja schon geschossen zu haben:
> KB4043961 Windows 10 16299.19 (Manueller Download) | Deskmodder.de.
> 
> Wie ich es dachte.
> Keine Installation vorm ersten Patch.


Bei mir funktioniert alles...

Und bei größeren Updates ändert sich ja die Build-Nummer immer - die Version 1709 bleibts trotzdem.
Bei mir gabs das Update bisher bloß noch nicht...


----------



## Redrudi (15. Oktober 2017)

Das Update müsstest du manuell runterladen und ausführen.Steht ja auch bei Deskmodder beschrieben wie die cab ausgeführt wird.Ich habe es noch zusätzlich gemacht obwohl ich auch keine Probleme hatte.


----------



## KI_Kong (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab bisher nur einen marginalen Bug festgestellt: Bei einer geöffneten Hyper-V VM lässt sich kein ISO auswählen, es sei denn man geht auf Einstellungen und wählt es dort aus. 
Danke für den Tipp mit KB4043961. Diese Problem wird durch den Patch allerdings nicht behoben. Geht man bei der VM auf Medien > Datenträger tut sich einfach nichts.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2017)

Redrudi schrieb:


> Das Update müsstest du manuell runterladen und ausführen.Steht ja auch bei Deskmodder beschrieben wie die cab ausgeführt wird.Ich habe es noch zusätzlich gemacht obwohl ich auch keine Probleme hatte.


Äh ja, richtig lesen wäre ne gute Idee.


----------

